# [brocco] recuperare files cancellati

## cloc3

Ho fatto un rm assassino.

Per "fortuna" ho perduto un solo file, ma importantissimo e poi mi sono bloccato.

Esistono tecniche di recupero immediato?

[OT]Elisa (mia figlia) vuole sapere se esistono tatuagi di gentoo e se sia possibile acquistarli senza carta di credito[/OT]

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

>  tatuaggi di gentoo

 

Tatuaggi tatuaggi o adesivi? Nel primo caso questa mi e' proprio nuova!!! LOL!!!! hahha   :Laughing: 

----------

## cloc3

 *silian87 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    tatuaggi di gentoo 
> 
> Tatuaggi tatuaggi o adesivi? Nel primo caso questa mi e' proprio nuova!!! LOL!!!! hahha  

 

Anche adesivi, ma meglio tatuagi.

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

[OT] nell'[OT], scusate. Sul numero di questo mese di Kylion - produzione Disney sotto etichetta Buena Vista - in un redazionale, verso la fine, c'è scritto che hanno visto tatuato sulle spalle e sulle braccia di molti lettori un disegno particolare... indovinate un po? Il geco!  :Very Happy: 

(scusate l'ot e la pubblicità gratuita)

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Ho fatto un rm assassino.
> 
> Per "fortuna" ho perduto un solo file, ma importantissimo e poi mi sono bloccato.

 

Al volo ho trovato questo: http://e2undel.sourceforge.net/recovery-howto.html dovrebbe andare anche in caso di ext3.

Se sei comunque sul PC in questione ricorda che in qualsiasi moment potresti sovrascrivere il file (cancellato significa che la entry nel file system é marcata libera, nulla di più... )

Se il file é su partizione separata rimontarla in read-only fino a che non hai risolto potrebbe essere utile.

Per i tatuaggi non so cosa dire  :Razz: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per i gadget di gentoo vedi qui http://store.gentoo.org/

----------

## cloc3

 *silian87 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    tatuaggi di gentoo 
> 
> Tatuaggi tatuaggi o adesivi? Nel primo caso questa mi e' proprio nuova!!! LOL!!!! hahha  

 

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

ecco.

lo sapevo che prima o poi mi rubavano l'idea.

----------

## djinnZ

Uno dei soliti programmi in forensics, non posso cercarlo ora e non mi viene a mente.

----------

